# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Siemens] Δεν ανάβουν οι εστιες

## messinios

Γειά σας.
Έχω τις εστίες της siemens HT5ET60 όπου ξαφνικά σταμάτησαν να ανάβουν.
Ένδειξη καμία. Την έλυσα λοιπόν και μετρώντας βρήκα καμένη την αντίσταση R100 39Ω.
Άλλαξα λοιπόν την αντίσταση μαζί και το varistor που είναι δίπλα και την έβαλα στην πρίζα. Αποτέλεσμα; Η αντίσταση κάηκε αμέσως φλεγόμενη. Κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα προφανώς που δεν βρίσκω από που.
Έχει κάποιος καμία ιδέα και διάθεση να βοηθήσει;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων 
Υ.Σ. Εχω αποσυνδέσει τις εστίες απο επάνω άρα είναι μόνο η πλακέτα στο ρεύμα. 

WP_20181205_13_09_19_Pro.jpg

----------


## tipos

Ανέβασε φωτογραφία της πλακέτας ολόκληρης και από τις δύο πλευρές

----------


## messinios

Η πίσω πλευρά είναι πεντακάθαρη

WP_20181205_13_59_38_Pro.jpg

WP_20181205_13_59_27_Pro.jpg

WP_20181205_13_59_20_Pro.jpg

WP_20181205_13_09_08_Pro.jpg

----------


## tipos

Συνήθως όταν καίγεται αυτή η αντίσταση την αλλάζουμε πακέτο με το ολοκληρωμένο τροφοδοσίας. Είναι αυτό με τα 8 ποδαράκια στη θέση c120. Αν δεν με γελούν τα μάτια μου έχει μαυρίλα ανάμεσα στο ολοκληρωμένο και τον πυκνωτή.

----------


## messinios

Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία...θα το κοιτάξω και θα ενημερώσω.
Μου φαίνεται πολυ λογικό να είναι αυτό διαβάζοντας τι δουλειά που κάνει.
Το ποδαράκι Νο6 συνδέετε με ένα smd capacitor? δεν βλέπω βέβαια τι είναι αλλά εκεί πάνω μετράω 30-40MΩ και 18-20ΜΩ με αντίστροφη πολικότητα.....λογικό;(με καπασιτόμετρο τίποτα)
Το IC είναι το ICE3B0365 και πρέπει να το παραγγείλω διότι καλαμάτα δεν υπάρχει εκτός και εάν γνωρίζετε κάποιο εναλλακτό.

----------


## messinios

Καλημέρα,μετά από καιρό είπα να ασχοληθώ και πάλι. Αν έχετε χρόνο μπορείτε να μου πείτε καμιά ιδέα. Δεν καίγεται το κύκλωμα αλλά δεν έχω καμία ένδειξη για να ανάψει. Μήπως ξέρετε τι τάσεις πρέπει να έχω στο 817A phototransistor? Έχω τάσεις στις κλεμες που παν στις εστίες αλλά δεν παίρνει καμία εντολή για ενεργοποίηση.
WP_20190125_10_44_02_Pro.jpg

WP_20190125_10_35_29_Pro.jpg

----------

